# Military Inspired Logo for the Winnipeg Jets



## Infanteer (22 Jul 2011)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110722/winnipeg-jets-logo-110722/

Awesome Logo.  I gotta new team to cheer for behind the Canucks!


----------



## NEM3sis (22 Jul 2011)

I like that logo depending on jersey choices of colors, I might need to invest in one


----------



## jnunes13 (22 Jul 2011)

There seems to be some negative comments about it on that link, personally I like it! Seeing as how I don't really enjoy any other Canadian teams besides the Oilers, I may have to make the Jets my new second favorite team!


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2011)

Very nice....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Very nice....



I think that might be a bit of...

"CANADA!...FRIG, YEAH!"

I like it a bunch.


----------



## Spanky (22 Jul 2011)

I love it!


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2011)

Not too bad,,,,and a bit retro!!


----------



## dapaterson (22 Jul 2011)

And, from a merchandising perspective, once we replace the CF18, they can introduce a new logo and sell fans a crapload of new merchandise.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Jul 2011)

jnunes13 said:
			
		

> There seems to be some negative comments about it on that link, personally I like it!



Can't please everyone.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (22 Jul 2011)

I like it.  ;D

Is that F-16 or F-18 on the logo?


----------



## Tow Tripod (22 Jul 2011)

Go Air Force Go!! Sorry I ment Go Leafs Go!!


----------



## jnunes13 (22 Jul 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Can't please everyone.



So very very true  but I'm glad it's pleased me!


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2011)

> The new Winnipeg Jets logo is doing more for the Canadian Forces than just paying tribute.
> 
> True North Sports and Entertainment, which owns the team, will give $1 million to military charities over the next ten years.
> 
> ...


Source:  CBC.ca, 24 Jul 11


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jul 2011)

I have to say something WRT the Air Force association with Winnipeg. I mean no disrespect towards the Air Force, but Winnipeg's association with the Army is far longer.


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Jul 2011)

Jim

The army's association does go back much longer, but let's let the Jets rule.

Hell, there were lumberjacks in Ottawa long before there were Senators, but . . .


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jul 2011)

I agree, let the Jets have their day.....I just had to state the obvious!!


----------



## Chrispi (25 Jul 2011)

They say "Imitation is the sincerest of flattery" and the new Winnipeg Jets logo does just that.  Add in True North donating 1M over the next 10 years; and as a outsider looking in, it seems like a nice gesture towards the heritage that Winnipeg has to the Air Force.

I would ASSuME that no one is offended, but also know that military heritage and imagery can sometimes be a touchy subject if not done with the utmost respect (rightfully).  
Do we now have a whole new crop of Jets fans because of the tie in, or are they still the same old Jets?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2011/07/24/manitoba-jets-military-charities.html


----------



## Wookilar (25 Jul 2011)

Some of the comments I have seen (and heard) from civilian friends of mine were mostly positive. However, there have been some stupid assinine disappointing comments about the "militarization" of sports (uh, it's called "history" doorknob) and "something the Americans would do."

Whatever that means.

I despise people that are too lazy to actual do research into something they are spouting off about.


My thanks to the owner/operators: Way to go True North!

Wook


----------



## Chrispi (25 Jul 2011)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> "something the Americans would do."
> 
> Whatever that means.



It's strange that you say that.  That's exactly (well... similar enough) what one of my co-workers said earlier today.

This after likening the new logo to something from the Captain America movie.  
Apparently he had no knowledge of the RCAF logo or Winnipeg history & Canadian Air Force.

Not knowledgeable enough to know what a Roundel was, but ignorant enough to spout off about how it was just a gimmic from the Captain America movie (his shield).   :facepalm:

Note:  
As I type this, the on air personality of Fan590 (Toronto based Sports Radio) is bashing the logo and "stealing" it from the Armed Forces.  "It's an abomination" "it's terrible".


----------



## Pencil Tech (25 Jul 2011)

It's a bitchin' logo and most people like it.


----------



## Lowlander (25 Jul 2011)

I dont think that the logo is stolen I'm sure the team had to get permission form the Air Force for this logo, they had to get permission form the Maple Leafs to include a maple leaf as part of the logo.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jul 2011)

I'm not a Hockey fan, but even I would wear something with this logo on.  It's tastefully done and attractive.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jul 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'm not a Hockey fan



yes you are,,,don't be a fibber....



			
				Lowlander said:
			
		

> I dont think that the logo is stolen I'm sure the team had to get permission form the Air Force for this logo, they had to get permission form the Maple Leafs to include a maple leaf as part of the logo.



The only ones they'd have to deal with is the Air Force and they did. The Maple Leaf has always (I'm pretty sure) been on the rondel of the RCAF.


----------



## Rheostatic (25 Jul 2011)

Check out the reaction from Uni-Watch.com for a few critiques (for and against). Also for giggles take a look at this design contest from ESPN  (all entries posted here). How the Winnepeg Threshers and the Winnitoba Moosejets were rejected, I guess we'll never know.




			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The only ones they'd have to deal with is the Air Force and they did. The Maple Leaf has always (I'm pretty sure) been on the rondel of the RCAF.





			
				http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/jets-fly-with-air-force-logo-126053763.html said:
			
		

> Chipman said there was plenty of credit to go around for the team's new look. That included the assistance of the Department of National Defence and Lt.-Gen. André Deschamps, the NHL and Reebok for the design.
> 
> He also singled out the Toronto Maple Leafs for graciously giving permission to use the maple leaf in the new Jets logo.


----------



## canada94 (25 Jul 2011)

I am so excited to get a jersey when I can get one that is .

My new favorite team. Time to let go of Minnesota..


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jul 2011)

They had to get the Maple Leafs permission to use something that belongs to Canada??


----------



## Journeyman (25 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> They had to get the Maple Leafs permission to use something that belongs to Canada??


Not likely; unlike the Leafs, the Jets are a professional hockey team.  :stirpot:


----------



## Lowlander (25 Jul 2011)

They did get permission form the Maple Leafs to use the maple leaf i'm sure it has somethig to do with an NHL copywright or something, but to date no other NHL team has ever used a maple leaf in there logo.


http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/jets-fly-with-air-force-logo-126053763.html


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jul 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not likely; unlike the Leafs, the Jets are a professional hockey team.  :stirpot:



Oh right we DO have a professional hockey team in Winnipeg....and a pro football team too!! :stirpot:


----------



## canada94 (25 Jul 2011)

A little random from the topic.. but not worthy of a new thread, does anyone know if the Jets are going to be in  EA: NHL 12  ???


----------



## Danny_C (25 Jul 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> A little random from the topic.. but not worthy of a new thread, does anyone know if the Jets are going to be in  EA: NHL 12  ???



It looks like they are including the Jets with the new jersey in NHL 2012.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/117/1171667p1.html


----------



## Scott (25 Jul 2011)

Hey, you could have named them the assholes and dressed them in pink with frills - I am just happy that hockey is back in Winnipeg.

I liked the old style logos. This will take some getting used to, but it's a great start and VERY classy of the organization to pay the homages they have. I hope to see more to come.


----------



## canada94 (25 Jul 2011)

DanKnee said:
			
		

> It looks like they are including the Jets with the new jersey in NHL 2012.
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/117/1171667p1.html



 Sweet! Very happy to see this.


----------



## Chanbomb11 (25 Jul 2011)

I would buy it!!


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Jul 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> They did get permission form the Maple Leafs to use the maple leaf i'm sure it has somethig to do with an NHL copywright or something, but to date no other NHL team has ever used a maple leaf in there logo.
> 
> http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/jets-fly-with-air-force-logo-126053763.html



Really, they could have gone with a design like the Flames' horse head which incorporates the Maple Leaf design into the "flames" and saved some time on the request.  Take a look only at the Flames logo attached and only look at the red in flames flaring from the nostrils and the red on the horse's forehead - ding, ding - Maple Leaf!


----------



## canada94 (25 Jul 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Really, they could have gone with a design like the Flames' horse head which incorporates the Maple Leaf design into the "flames" and saved some time on the request.  Take a look only at the Flames logo attached and only look at the red in flames flaring from the nostrils and the red on the horse's forehead - ding, ding - Maple Leaf!



I seriously never noticed it was the shape of a Leaf! Nice haha


----------



## Fatalize (26 Jul 2011)

Finally something important and fun to do near Shilo! (Besides binge drinking)

I like the logo, It's a good start.


----------



## Lowlander (26 Jul 2011)

I thought that that was suppose to be a dragon


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jul 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> I thought that that was suppose to be a dragon



Calgary.........Alberta..............prairies............


You thought it was a dragon  ???


----------



## canada94 (26 Jul 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> I thought that that was suppose to be a dragon



 I hope you kidding hehe


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

Some of the sports commentariat aren't happy....


> .... My first thoughts upon seeing the new logos were “is Air Canada a sponsor of the Jets?” I think the logos play too much on the Canadian maple leaf and kind of resemble a logo you would see at the Winnipeg airport rather than on a hockey crest. Instead of being daring, the new Jets played it safe and went with an easy design and the over used maple leaf. And it is very strange that the Department of National Defence helped with the logo. I didn’t know our tax dollars went to paying for a top secret, national NHL logo making department. Or maybe the new logo was relegated by the CRTC rules, and thus the Canadiana influence.
> 
> Whatever logo the Jets decided to go with, the merchandise would have flew off the shelves in a few days, just like they sold out their entire season ticket base in a few days. This logo seems to be too safe and out-of-date when compared to other team logos. And even their presentation of the logo lacks any showmanship.
> 
> I didn’t love the old logo, but I think its simple design fit that era and was a solid crest to support. This logo looks like some kid created it in Paint as a grade nine art project ....


Source:  senshot.com, 25 Jul 11

So far on the poll - 2:1 likin' it.


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jul 2011)

In many ways it is old and new school, the background on the plane logo resembles the old RCAF Flyers, see attached.


----------



## DirtyDog (26 Jul 2011)

Sweet design... I have a new favourite team!  Can't wait to buy some of the official apparel.

Who cares about the managment, players or coaching staff?

 ???


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Some of the sports commentariat aren't happy....Source:



Well...... _pleeeeeease excuuuuuuse_ the Jets for not coming out with some over-stylized, cartooney jet plane doing an "EXTREEM" slam dunk while riding a snowboard.......

...Twhat a dewche...

I, for one, am really glad they opted for the more "classic" styling of the jersey and logo.


----------



## lethalLemon (26 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Some of the sports commentariat aren't happy....Source:  senshot.com, 25 Jul 11
> 
> So far on the poll - 2:1 likin' it.



They're just jealous.

Awesome logo!


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

And you _had to know_ this was coming....


> .... there can be no mistaking the inspiration for the new Jets logo.
> 
> If the CF-18 fighter draped in a red maple leaf wasn't obvious enough, the team's new owner made no secret of the fact that the logo was designed in consultation with the Department of National Defence. In fact, Mark Chipman's comments in the unveiling of the new logo had more to do with the air force than the hockey team. He noted in the press conference that he only felt comfortable with the "Jets" name when he determined that he could re-brand the team around the RCAF.
> 
> In other words, my beloved Winnipeg Jets are being twisted into another cheap marketing ploy for the new Canadian militarism ....


Source:  rabble.ca, 26 Jul 11


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Jul 2011)

What a Maroon!


----------



## jnunes13 (26 Jul 2011)

That article is nothing but "Anti-Military" propganda... He spends the whole time talking about how Evil the Canadian Forces are, I'm not impressed.


> We barely bother to maintain the pretence that we are peacekeepers in places like Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya. There is, as I said many years ago, no peace to keep when you ride up in a jeep and you blow the bleep out of a wedding party -- which has happened more than once in Afghanistan alone. That country is more devastated, more dangerous and more impoverished than it has ever been -- a gift of our decade-long occupation.



This quote shows he doesn't know what he is talking about because he says Canada will be purchasing numerous expensive CF-18's. I think he means to complain about the F-35 procurement...



> And jets -- now featured on the crest of the NHL's newest member -- are a cornerstone of Harper's military project. The purchase of obscenely expensive CF-18s was partly justified by Canada's demonstration of their utility in attacking Libya. After sitting quietly while people were slaughtered in dramatic revolutionary upheaval across the Arab world for months, Canada suddenly felt the urge to send fighter planes to Libya, where Suncor (Canada's second-largest corporation) feared its assets might be nationalized by the Gadhafi regime. Yes, CF-18 fighter jets are very effective at killing people from a safe distance, and in the hands of the Harper government we will use them to ensure the prosperity of our wealthiest multinational corporations.



and lastly, he can complain all he wants, but when he starts to degrade the sacrifice of the CF Members who have lost their lives, that really just pisses me off... 



> And hockey, at the centre of our national consciousness, is the most fertile ground for sowing the seeds of this hyper-patriotic idiocy. What could be better than to have people associate the military with hockey -- the game so many of us live and breath. As such, Don Cherry's insipid weekly performances of ‘manly grief' over deaths of Canadian soldiers never once stop to ask why so many Canadians -- and so many more Afghans -- are dying in our occupation. CBC's hockey broadcasts relentlessly bombard us with images of the soldiers overseas cheering for their favourite team. Why do we never get scenes of Canadian aid workers or doctors watching hockey with sketchy antennas in a far-flung desert village where they are distributing medicine?
> Because that doesn't serve the new national interest. Meanwhile, most Canadian hockey teams sponsor special military nights, ranging in intensity from spectacles of soldiers rappelling down from the rafters (war is really neat, kids!) to *sombre moments of silence for the fallen, insisting that we take their deaths as sacrifices for our freedom. No space is allowed to ask ‘how is torturing prisoners in Kandahar protecting me?' or ‘if I'm so free, why do I get arrested for leading peaceful demonstrations in Canadian cities*



It's ignorant people that say things like this that just make me shake my head in shame and wonder, why?  :facepalm:
 :2c:


As a Civilian (and will be a sworn in member of the CF on August 11th) I would like to thank all serving members as well as those who's lives were lost, for allowing the freedom for that jackass to write his article and the freedom for me to bitch about it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Jul 2011)

Well, I guess there's no risk of the rabble rising up against the government any time soon if they're expending all their energy whining about important issues like sports team logos.    :


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jul 2011)

> In other words, my beloved Winnipeg Jets are being twisted into another cheap marketing ploy for the new Canadian militarism  ....


_Finally_, a good reason to cheer for the Jets.  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2011)

WTF?


> .... The line between supporting the troops and supporting the miltary mission is becoming too fine for me. Nationalism and hockey have always been impossible to separate in Canada, but that has not necessarily been a good thing for the game (or the country, for that matter.) Xenophobia held hockey back for a long time and international competitions seldom bring out the best in the Canadian fans.
> 
> The new Jets logo is a weapons system superimposed on a flag inside a military insignia. Cool, eh? Who couldn’t support that?


Source:  canuckscorner.com blog, 29 Jul 11


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... The line between supporting the troops and supporting the military mission is becoming too fine for me....



M'kay....I always put both on the same line...but whatever.....



> The new Jets logo is a weapons system superimposed on a flag inside a military insignia. Cool, eh? Who couldn't support that?



Yeah, yer prolly right.......nobody likes any sort of stupid Flag/Weapons System/Military insignia anyways.......it's not like this kinda stuff has ever created a country where your sad, sorry arse has the right to degrade, and defame the very system that has ensured your freedom....

Good on ya, though.

Maybe I'll go take a piss on my Grandpa's Capbadge just so we're on the same page...sound good?

'Tard.

Breast Retards;

HS


----------



## rasputin (2 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> They had to get the Maple Leafs permission to use something that belongs to Canada??



Ask yourself which came first:  the Canadian flag or the Toronto Maple Leaf?  The current flag dates to 1965.  While some previous flags had leaves on them, none were a focal point.  The Toronto Maple Leaf symbol dates back to 1927.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Aug 2011)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Ask yourself which came first:  the Canadian flag or the Toronto Maple Leaf?



The Canadian flag has a better chance of wining the Stanley cup.


----------



## jnunes13 (2 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Canadian flag has a better chance of wining the Stanley cup.


 :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Aug 2011)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Ask yourself which came first:  the Canadian flag or the Toronto Maple Leaf?  The current flag dates to 1965.  While some previous flags had leaves on them, none were a focal point.  The Toronto Maple Leaf symbol dates back to 1927.



Ah I see, so commercialism trumps what we consider to be a national symbol.


----------



## rasputin (2 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Canadian flag has a better chance of wining the Stanley cup.



If you guys like the military inspired Jets, you should probably also like the Leafs, given they were named after the Maple Leaf Regiment of World War 1.


----------



## rasputin (2 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ah I see, so commercialism trumps what we consider to be a national symbol.



No, in the world of permissions, it's a little thing called "dibsies".


----------



## aesop081 (2 Aug 2011)

rasputin said:
			
		

> If you guys like the military inspired Jets, you should probably also like the Leafs, given they were named after the Maple Leaf Regiment of World War 1.



No, i'm pretty sure i hate the Leafs.


----------



## rasputin (2 Aug 2011)

Further to the above, if you look at the Canadian Intellectual Property Office, their description gives them the trade mark to the maple leaf imagery:

VIENNA INFORMATION:
Code Description
5.3.4 Vine leaves (except 5.3.19), plane leaves, maple leaves
5.3.14 One leaf
5.3.50 11-pointed Canadian maple leaf (leaves)

I don't know enough of the legalese but I would wager that's why Winnipeg asked permission.


----------



## Teeps74 (3 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Canadian flag has a better chance of wining the Stanley cup.



Hey hey hey! The Leafs will win the Cup in my life time... And then the world will end, as the Leafs winning the Cup is the first sign of the coming apocalypse.


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Aug 2011)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Further to the above, if you look at the Canadian Intellectual Property Office, their description gives them the trade mark to the maple leaf imagery:
> 
> VIENNA INFORMATION:
> Code Description
> ...



Which begs these questions:

How much the government pay the Leafs to get permission to include it on the national flag?
How much does Hockey Canada pay the Leafs to use the leaf on the Men's, Ladies, Juniors, Under-18 sweaters?  Let alone the Olympic teams.


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Aug 2011)

Hockey Canada and the Government of Canada are not corporate members of the National Hockey League.


----------



## Strike (3 Aug 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Which begs these questions:
> 
> How much the government pay the Leafs to get permission to include it on the national flag?
> How much does Hockey Canada pay the Leafs to use the leaf on the Men's, Ladies, Juniors, Under-18 sweaters?  Let alone the Olympic teams.



I would hazard a guess that the Maple Leafs hold the trademark within the NHL, and not beyond.


----------



## JesseWZ (3 Aug 2011)

Another coming out swinging against the new logo. John K Sampson, lead singer of Winnipeg rock band _The Weakerthans _wrote an article for a paper I have never heard of until now. 

http://www.thewinnipegreview.com/wp/

Source: The Winnipeg Review


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Aug 2011)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Another coming out swinging against the new logo. John K Sampson, lead singer of Winnipeg rock band _The Weakerthans _wrote an article for a paper I have never heard of until now.
> 
> http://www.thewinnipegreview.com/wp/
> 
> Source: The Winnipeg Review


The Weakerthans also recorded a song entitled "I Hate Winnipeg".

My question to John K Sampson is if you hate Winnipeg, why not move?


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Aug 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Hockey Canada and the Government of Canada are not corporate members of the National Hockey League.



My comments were in jest but nice try with your responses:

The 13 trademarks involving the Toronto Maple Leafs are not specific to "NHL" but include all use in Canada.  
http://www.cipo.ic.gc.ca/app/opic-cipo/trdmrks/srch/cntnBscSrch.do;jsessionid=0001yM_mcd8nHNrMJeNfckHkOCR:TO5ETAH8K?textField1=toronto+maple+leafs&selectField1=tmlookup_ext&useblg=bscSrch.do%3Flang%3Deng&languageDirection=f&lang=eng

Many of the trademarks state:  
Services (1) Providing of entertainment and promotion of athletics through the medium of hockey games (at least one also includes lacrosse).

Most importantly the original trademark was for the attached design which dates back to 1927.  The other trademarks refer to either white or blue leaves and not red like the logo in discussion.

An important notation in at least one of the trademarks is:

DISCLAIMER TEXT:
The right to the exclusive use of the representation of the Maple Leaf  and the word TORONTO is disclaimed apart from the trade-mark.


----------



## rasputin (3 Aug 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> My comments were in jest but nice try with your responses:
> 
> The 13 trademarks involving the Toronto Maple Leafs are not specific to "NHL" but include all use in Canada.
> http://www.cipo.ic.gc.ca/app/opic-cipo/trdmrks/srch/cntnBscSrch.do;jsessionid=0001yM_mcd8nHNrMJeNfckHkOCR:TO5ETAH8K?textField1=toronto+maple+leafs&selectField1=tmlookup_ext&useblg=bscSrch.do%3Flang%3Deng&languageDirection=f&lang=eng
> ...



Yup.  It does get into colours and such, which is why it may have been token asking of permission...not really sure.  Suffice to say though, one can easily see why they asked, especially given they are undoubtedly using the symbol with an eye to profiting by appealing to patriotism.


----------



## Scott (3 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The Weakerthans also recorded a song entitled "I Hate Winnipeg".
> 
> My question to John K Sampson is if you hate Winnipeg, why not move?



I view "I Hate Winnipeg" as more of an anguished love cry for someone's hometown...the way we all make light fun of where we grew up and its subtleties that you have to gain knowledge of only by spending loads of time there. I find the song light hearted and humorous...and I am a big fan of the Weakerthans.

For the record, I don't think The Guess Who sucked, either. But written by a Winnipegger it made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## rasputin (3 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, i'm pretty sure i hate the Leafs.



To each his own.   

The more I think about it, I can't think of another NHL team that so frequently represents the military.  They are named after a regiment, in large part and parcel due to their principal founding father who  served in both World Wars, even organizing his own artillery battery in the Second World War.  He was very adamant about having his players serve in the military during the wars.  I wouldn't be surprised if the Leafs sent more players to war than any other team.  To this day, every season is opened with the Highland Regiment playing Canada's unofficial first anthem, The Maple Leaf Forever.  This Canada Day both Luke Schenn and Brian Burke spent time in Afghanistan.  I believe Burke was the only NHL front office guy there (he actually skipped what is probably the biggest day of his professional year, the first day of free agency).

All jesting aside, I'm glad they think of the military as often as possible.


----------



## mariomike (3 Aug 2011)

To add to the above post.
"Leafs Honour Canadian Forces":
http://mapleleafs.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=553520


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Sep 2011)

From here:

Jets unveil official new jerseys


> The long-awaited Winnipeg Jets jerseys were unveiled this morning at 17 Wing Winnipeg, the local Canadian Air Force personnel base.
> 
> At an outdoor press conference on the tarmac next to Hangar 10, Jets players and their new colours came ambling out of the back hatch of a Canadian Forces Hercules aircraft.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Sep 2011)

Very tasteful.  Hope they have a great season.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Very tasteful.  Hope they have a great season.



Me too. I do like that jersey, it grows on you.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Me too. I do like that jersey, it grows on you.



You're not thinking of going over to the medium dark blue side are you, Jim?   >


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> You're not thinking of going over to the medium dark blue side are you, Jim?   >



Nope. If I have a Jets jersey it will be in DEU Green


----------



## RangerRay (6 Sep 2011)

A little late to the party, but it looks like Jets swag is pretty popular outside of Winnipeg too!  

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2011/08/12/calgary-jets-gear.html


----------



## FlyingDutchman (20 Sep 2011)

The Jets first preseason game is tonight.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2011)

My supplementary question to the column's opening line:  if pacifists are so against the LOGO, why aren't more of them protesting outside NHL venues about what some fans consider way too much gratuitous violence in the game?


> *Can a pacifist cheer for the Jets?*  That's the question posed by a friend on Facebook, following the unveiling of the new Jets logo.  For him, it's a dilemma. He's glad the team is back, but asks: "Fighter planes for a team logo? What's wrong with this picture?"  What's wrong for him is how the team adopted the silhouetted CF-18 Hornet on top of a stylized red maple leaf and air force roundel for its logo.  He's not the only one who feels that way ....


_Winnipeg Free Press_, 1 Oct 11


----------



## aesop081 (1 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> _Winnipeg Free Press_, 1 Oct 11



Tell that douchebag that he can always be a Leafs fan............oh wait............Nevermind.


----------



## ballz (1 Oct 2011)

Holy tin f**kin foil hat batman!

"For him, the new Jets logo is part of how sport is being used to "colonize the imagination of adults and children" to make the use of military force more acceptable to Canadians.

"_*It's all part of a plan by the military*_ to show that military solutions are the acceptable way" to resolve international problems, he says."


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Oct 2011)

Hockey is such a pacifist sport!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Oct 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Holy tin f**kin foil hat batman!
> 
> "For him, the new Jets logo is part of how sport is being used to "colonize the imagination of adults and children" to make the use of military force more acceptable to Canadians.
> 
> "_*It's all part of a plan by the military*_ to show that military solutions are the acceptable way" to resolve international problems, he says."


They are called the Jets, of course its going to be a fighter plane.  If I were to make a team called the jets I am not going to use a picture of a passanger jet to represent my team.  That would probably lead to some bad innuendo puns too.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> If I were to make a team called the jets I am not going to use a picture of a passanger jet to represent my team.



Yet that is exactly what was on the original Jets logo in the WHA (in 1972) and again in from 1979-1990 in the NHL.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Oct 2011)

Huh, I always thought it was a generic fighter jet (or a space ship, but I was 6ish at the time), but now that I look again, I see that you are right.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Oct 2011)

There was another reason for the WHA team to adopt the name "Jets." They snapped up Bobby Hull, who had starred as perhaps the premier player in the NHL for years with the Blackhawks as the Golden Jet, for what was an astronomical figure in those days, a million bucks.


----------



## GAP (19 Nov 2011)

Defence Dept. has say over use of Jets logo
When you're a Jet, you're a Jet... unless military brass says otherwise
Reported by Steve Rennie, The Canadian Press  Nov 19, 2011 The Canadian Press
Article Link

OTTAWA - The Defence Department has given the Winnipeg Jets their marching orders when it comes to the hockey club's Air Force-inspired logo.

A nine-page contract signed this summer spells out how Canada's newest NHL team can and cannot use its new, military-themed emblem.

The original Jets franchise moved to Phoenix to become the Coyotes after the 1996 season. When the NHL relocated the struggling Atlanta Thrashers to Winnipeg earlier this year, the new team ditched its old stylized hockey stick logo for a decidedly military look.

The new logo is based on that of the Royal Canadian Air Force. It features a silhouetted CF-18 Hornet atop a stylized red maple leaf, surrounded by a navy blue and grey circle known in military terms as a roundel.

When the Jets unveiled their new logo in July, they said the design was developed in partnership with Reebok and the NHL.

"The design cues for the plane were inspired by the military jets flown by the Air Force over the years," the team said in a statement at the time.

"So not only were we able to establish a new identity for our brand, but we were able to maintain a traditional, time honoured look to the logo."

But the team was also consulting with National Defence. The Jets' contract with the department stipulates that Ottawa owns all rights to the Air Force roundel, which the team can adopt as part of its logo as long as it plays by certain rules.

The Golden Rule? Don't do anything to make the Queen and the country look bad.

"The club agrees to use the Winnipeg Jets logos solely in accordance with the terms and conditions of this agreement," the contract states, "and in such manner as to protect and preserve the reputation and integrity of Her Majesty the Queen in Right of Canada, as represented by the Minister of National Defence, and the Canadian Forces."

Exactly what that means isn't clear. No one from the Jets or the Defence Department was available for an interview.

The rules also apply to the club's sponsors, partners and licensees.

The Canadian Press obtained the partially censored document, signed in August, under the Access to Information Act.

The military theme extends beyond the team's logo.

The club revealed its new home and away jerseys before the start of the season at a military base near Winnipeg's airport called 17 Wing.

The sweaters feature two shades associated with the Air Force: Polar Night Blue, found on many of today's aircraft, and the lighter Aviator Blue, a colour used in the past.

True North Sports and Entertainment, which owns the Jets, has also promised to give $1 million to military charities over the next decade.

Winnipeg currently sits near the bottom of the NHL's Eastern Conference.
end


----------

